# Anyone use Golden Rain Tree wood?



## gellfex (Apr 9, 2019)

I just pruned my Golden Rain tree, and wondered if anyone has used this wood. I know it's considered an invasive species down south, but it's rarer up here in NJ.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 9, 2019)

Sorry I couldn't tell ya one way or the other. Never heard of that species.

Chris


----------



## Jonok (Apr 9, 2019)

Apparently the whole plant contains quinolizidine, which, aside from being bitter, is an acetylcholinesterase inhibitor, so you probably wouldn’t like the taste or the side effects...


----------



## gellfex (Apr 9, 2019)

Jim kraatz said:


> Apparently the whole plant contains quinolizidine, which, aside from being bitter, is an acetylcholinesterase inhibitor, so you probably wouldn’t like the taste or the side effects...


Huh, well that settles it! Out it goes. Thanks. Can you tell me where you found that info? What I found that fit your profile was the "golden chain tree", a different species. I have plenty of peach prunings, I don't need to take chances.


----------



## wbf610 (Apr 9, 2019)

Jim kraatz said:


> Apparently the whole plant contains quinolizidine, which, aside from being bitter, is an acetylcholinesterase inhibitor, so you probably wouldn’t like the taste or the side effects...


Nerves would go nuts.


----------



## Jonok (Apr 10, 2019)

I got it from here: http://poisonousnature.biodiversityexhibition.com/en/card/common-laburnum

But digging further pursuant to your specific question, it seems that Laburnum anagyroides, the plant I was talking about, is also called “golden rain” or sometimes “golden chain”, or “false ebony”, whereas Koelreuteria paniculata is an unrelated species called “varnish tree” or “golden rain tree”
Not finding much toxicity-wise about the latter species.
Looks like both species are invasives in the right zones.

Sorry if I’m muddying the waters...


----------

